# Error 502



## ABwheels (Oct 6, 2016)

So after two days someone in the help support team told me my phone was not supported... Then I was told with a 2nd test phone, that it was untested. Now later this evening I tried a 3rd phone and same issue. I don't get it.... I over exceed the software and hardware requirements what gives! Anyone else have this issue? I'm on verizon what are you all using?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

ABwheels said:


> So after two days someone in the help support team told me my phone was not supported... Then I was told with a 2nd test phone, that it was untested. Now later this evening I tried a 3rd phone and same issue. I don't get it.... I over exceed the software and hardware requirements what gives! Anyone else have this issue? I'm on verizon what are you all using?


What phone do you have?


----------



## ABwheels (Oct 6, 2016)

I have a droid turbo (xt1254). I've tested it on a note 4 and I've tested it on an lg I forgot the model but it met the requirements


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

ABwheels said:


> I have a droid turbo (xt1254). I've tested it on a note 4 and I've tested it on an lg I forgot the model but it met the requirements


So did you try to download the app and it didnt work?

Did you follow the instructions as it pertains to allowing your phone to use non play store apps?


----------



## ABwheels (Oct 6, 2016)

I downloaded the app, installed it, signed In the app, in the "get started" page does not load. I get support code 502 or page failed to load due to technical error I've disabled the auto dim, made sure twilight wasn't installed and nothing....


----------



## ABwheels (Oct 6, 2016)

Update** I just confirmed the issue is with Amazon and my account not the software or phone. Created a new account and had no issue logging in


----------

